# anyone gone from Colnago to Moot Vamoots CR or RSL?



## veloci1

I am really interested on a Moots CR or RSl. but, i am concerned about ride and handling qualities. so, i would like to know if someone has made this leap from a Colnago Carbon frame to a Moots CR or RSL.
i think Colnagos are just magical rides, but, Ti has always been in my mind. I have a C50, Ep and CX1. CX1 being my favorite. but, i will have to sell the C50 and EP to finance the Moots.

anyone?


----------



## chuckice

I wouldn't...I have a C50, MasterXL & Vamoots SL...they've seen about 5 winters. I just prefer the C50 everyday & Sunday. Always seems more comfortable on long rides and seems to track better on descents. Could be in my mind but the C50 these days sees most of my time. That being said, I'm in the process of dropping some really light stuff on the Moots and turning it into a 1x10 climbing bike. We'll see...


----------



## idris icabod

I had a C-50 and a Moots Compact SL. Decided to sell the C-50 and keep the Moots, still regret it to this day. Still have the Moots frame, fork and stem but it is stripped and just hanging in my garage. The Moots is great but the Colnago was just all around a better bike in my humble opinion. I got a deal on an Argon-18 Gallium Pro so am riding that now and have no desie to build back up the Moots.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

You guys really have me wondering...I've been on a Trek Madone the past 3 years (2 yrs on a '08 5.2 and this yr on a '10 6.5) and am in the final couple of weeks on my Moots RSL order. I figured it would be a nice bike and a good option for bigger events where the chances of a knocked over bike is possible - which tend to be rather "carbon unfriendly." Hoping the RSL works out for me - or switching to a standard Vamoots, because otherwise it's another Madone for a "back up bike" - and all the worries of chips/knicks.


----------



## poff

I cannot compare RSL to C50 since I only own moots bikes, but it is VERY different from Vamoots. It is much stiffer at the BB, more compliant in the SS and turns much faster. The ride is more pleasant but the feel is racier. I can lean it way more into the turn too than Vamoots. My fame is custom - it has 41mm DT instead of 37mm, the best $$$$ I have spent.


----------



## brian06

*I ride both and sell both............*

and my preference is the Moots CR. I haven't received an RSL yet but the CR is just an awesome bike and will last forever. The ride qualities are super smooth and everything is aligned perfectly. Colnago is very nice but somewhat over priced....even though I sell regularly. Good luck and you won't ever regret buying a Moots - as good a bike as you can get.


----------



## a_avery007

here is one of the best reviews you can find, and by a very good rider...

http://www.abovecategorynews.com/search?updated-max=2010-09-15T12:25:00-07:00&max-results=1

that should put to rest the notion that material always wins over design and execution..lol


----------



## sonofmickel

I have a CX-1 and a Vamoots that is one size too big for me. I still want the Moots built up with Campy! I am thinking of selling the CX-1 even though it is a freaky fast feeling bike to ride. I think I still prefer the Moots Ti-ride. The Moots is comfy all day long. The CX-1 still comfy all day long just not the same. Anyone wanna trade their 52cc Vamoots for a 54cc?


----------



## thomlk

veloci1 said:


> I am really interested on a Moots CR or RSl. but, i am concerned about ride and handling qualities. so, i would like to know if someone has made this leap from a Colnago Carbon frame to a Moots CR or RSL.
> i think Colnagos are just magical rides, but, Ti has always been in my mind. I have a C50, Ep and CX1. CX1 being my favorite. but, i will have to sell the C50 and EP to finance the Moots.
> 
> anyone?


Hi, i just read your post regarding the colnagos and moots.
At the moment i'm thinking about getting a colnago CX-1, and you mentioned that you like it the best among the other colnagos, may i know why? what's your opinion about the frame being made in taiwan?
thanks


----------



## veloci1

The CX1 is an amazing machine. it does everything very well. it climbs like a goat, descents on rails and it is not one of those stiff frames that kill you after 80 miles. Made in Taiwan does not bother me at all.the technology and design are Colnago, labor is just cheaper.

with that said, i am going to confuse you a little. out of all the frames I've had, nothing compares with my 2011 Specialized Tarmac Pro SL3. go test ride one, save you money and use it to get a better set of wheels. 

there is nothing the Colnago does better than the Tarmac. Actually, i think the tarmac is 2 or 3 steps above the Colnago.
it might bother some people, but, it is a fact.

go test them both before you buy anything.


----------



## thomlk

Thanks for the reply man. Really?! many people told me the same think, that the tarmac sl3 is awesome to ride and it's is really stable on the road. But in my opinion the colnagos or CX-1 in particular look really good, with the paint design they offer. How about the Cervelo S2, have you tested it?


----------



## veloci1

I agree that Colnago might offer more paint schemes, ,but, Specialized colors, though limited, are descent. but, the performance you will get out the SL3 is worth the limited colors.

I had a Cervelo SLC-SL and it was a fast and stiff bike. too stiff for my taste. good climber but,it did not handle really well coming down hill. it was not sure footed. 

i did not have any of those issues with my colnagos or the SL3. the Colnagos and SL3 feel like they are in rails on downhills.

the S2 is similar to the SLC-Sl i had, but, i have not ridden one. right now, Specialized is the brand i am sticking with until i find something better, if that is possible.

where do you live? if you live around Los Angeles area, let me know and we might be able to get together for a ride.

here is my bike:


----------



## Turf

*Moots and C50*

I had been watching this thread for a while as I was considering a Moots to go along with my Colnago. I had wanted titanium before carbon but ended up getting a C50 through an unexpected series of events. I've had 6 years of bliss riding the C50. Now I also have a Moots CR to add to the mix. As previous writers have indicated, it is a totally different ride. For me the Moots is a "friskier" ride. I have also found it to be smoother than the Colnago on rough roads. My CR is a little lighter so I have an extra gear or two going up hills, but I would rather the C50 gowing down the other side. I think long rides will end up being a little better on the C50. I do not think a person could hardly go wrong with either. But if asked, I would not get rid of my Colnago for a Moots.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

UPDATE....

I've now had my RSL for 10 months and have close to 4k miles on it. I've been splitting my ride time between it and my 6 series Madone. Both bikes have DA-7900 groupo's. Currently running DA/OP's on the Moots and Bontrager RXL's on the TREK.

Honestly, I feel like the RSL is a bit more stable and easier to control, while the Madone has a bit more vert. compliance (ie easier on the body for longer dist rides). Just for comparison, I used my Madone at DeathRide and then the Moots a week later @ Fall River and then Mt. Shasta Super Century. Not sure how or why, but I feel like the RSL is a bit stiffer, and thus harder on the back/shoulders and hands for the rides over 50/60 miles. Anything shorter and it's a wash between the 2 bikes for comfort. The Moots seems easier to control and less "twitchy" - making it preferable for LONG descents or riding no-handed.

I think it really comes down to personal preference - as they are both wonderful rides. Which is "better"? Having owned and ridden both, I could not choose one over the other.

Either way - the RSL is a great bike! I like mine enough to be completing my Psychlo-X build as I type, so I can enjoy a Ti frame in bad weather and mild trails too!


----------



## grosmerou

*Go Moots*

Forget the C50 or any other COlango only the C50 and the C59 are still made by ATR in Italy others are Giant made in taiwan or China.
The Moots is made in the US as you know the quality is unbelieveable 

the ride, the Colnago is stiff but it won't give you any satisfaction plastic no soul no quick no road feeling not lively
the Moots is a living machine push is and it will be a great spring it will give you a nice quick and you will look for another one and another one ...
you can easily change the behavior switching wheels the Colnago won't change.

Goo Moots


----------



## dharrison

grosmerou said:


> Forget the C50 or any other COlango only the C50 and the C59 are still made by ATR in Italy others are Giant made in taiwan or China.
> The Moots is made in the US as you know the quality is unbelieveable


Just because you can buy cheap Asian-made garbage doesn't mean they can't do anything right. And, just because something is American (or should I say _made in Mmmerica_) doesn't guarantee high quality. 



grosmerou said:


> the ride, the Colnago is stiff but it won't give you any satisfaction plastic no soul no quick no road feeling not lively


My Taiwanese CX-1 gives me heaps of satisfaction. 



grosmerou said:


> the Moots is a living machine push is and it will be a great spring it will give you a nice quick and you will look for another one and another one ...
> you can easily change the behavior switching wheels the Colnago won't change.


Hyperbole much?


----------



## Merc

I have a 2013 Specialized Tarmac SL4 S-Works and a 2012 BMC Impec. They are without a doubt both great bikes. I have been thinking of getting a new Venge, but now I am leaning towards a Moots VaMoots RSL and build it up with Dura Ace 9070 di2 and Zipp 404s. I do not know that much about TI frames, heck I haven't even ridden one. For those that have one should I go for the Venge or the VaMoots RSL?


----------



## bruin11

Necroposting


----------



## Merc

bruin11 said:


> Necroposting


And your point? I have a valid question.


----------



## MTBDad

I went the other way. I had been riding a Vamoots CR for the last three years and built myself a C59 with Campy SR EPS as a 50th B'day gift. NOT going to sell the Moots, but am riding the Colnago almost exclusively now. Still getting used to the ride, which is different. Definitely more responsive, lighter, IF I needed to live with only one for the foreseeable future (perish the thought) I would likley sell both and build a new CR with some custom






tweaks to the Geometry and have it made for EPS. I'm completely sold on that!!!


----------



## Trek_5200

My experience is only with the Colnao c-59, but I can't imagine a better ride, Even on rides with large amounts of elevation change and mileage you never feel tired. But I do understand the allure of a Titanium frame and it does seem from reading the accounts that the most satisfied owners are the ones that went custom and had the builder duplicate Colnago geometry. Firefly and Seven are two companies that have done just that, however Firefly is tricky as the wait times are now around one year.


----------



## frank bautista

*tarmac*

Tarmac one of the most stable bike i EVER have. You wont regret it.


----------



## Trek_5200

frank bautista said:


> Tarmac one of the most stable bike i EVER have. You wont regret it.


Geometry is similar to Colnago. It's a good race bike, a very good race bike, but I think the Colnago c59 or c60 would be a more comfortable ride while still providing race geometry.


----------

